# Intel core i7 7th Gen Overheating

## GenHeDi

Hello,

Recently I bought a TUXEDO Book BX1506 which is equipped with an Intel Kaby Lake CPU: Intel Core i7-7700T (4x 2.90-3.80 GHz Quad-Core, 8-Threads, 8 MB Cache, 35W TDP) processor.

After installing Gentoo and KUbuntu 18.04 LTS, I notice that I get a lot of overheating notifications in my Gentoo dmesg log. This happens mainly during the compilation of large programs (MAKEOPTS="-j5").

When I'm surfing under KDE with Firefox and looking at youtube films, then the fan always turns on (but do not get any dmesg notifications yet).

Dmesg snippet:

```
[  901.311962] CPU6: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 1)

[  901.311963] CPU2: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 1)

[  901.311964] CPU3: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 1)

[  901.311965] CPU1: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 1)

[  901.311966] CPU7: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 1)

[  901.311967] CPU0: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 1)

[  901.311967] CPU5: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 1)

[  901.311968] CPU4: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 1)

[  901.311969] CPU2: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 1)

[  901.311971] mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged

[  901.315933] CPU2: Core temperature/speed normal

[  901.315934] CPU1: Package temperature/speed normal

[  901.315935] CPU3: Package temperature/speed normal

[  901.315936] CPU0: Package temperature/speed normal

[  901.315936] CPU5: Package temperature/speed normal

[  901.315937] CPU7: Package temperature/speed normal

[  901.315938] CPU4: Package temperature/speed normal

[  901.315938] CPU2: Package temperature/speed normal

[  901.315940] mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged

[  901.343044] CPU6: Core temperature/speed normal

[ 1196.527385] kworker/dying (5165) used greatest stack depth: 12440 bytes

left

[ 1201.316957] CPU3: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 35574)

[ 1201.316959] CPU0: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 35574)

[ 1201.316960] CPU5: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 35574)

[ 1201.316962] CPU2: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 27443)

[ 1201.316963] CPU4: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 35574)

[ 1201.316964] CPU1: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 35574)

[ 1201.316965] CPU7: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 35574)

[ 1201.316966] CPU2: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 35574)

[ 1201.316968] mce_notify_irq: 1 callbacks suppressed

[ 1201.316969] mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged

[ 1201.347961] CPU6: Core temperature/speed normal

[ 1201.347964] CPU6: Package temperature/speed normal

[ 1201.347966] mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged

[ 1501.322945] CPU2: Core temperature/speed normal

[ 1501.322946] CPU3: Package temperature/speed normal

[ 1501.322947] CPU1: Package temperature/speed normal

[ 1501.322948] CPU4: Package temperature/speed normal

[ 1501.322948] CPU5: Package temperature/speed normal

[ 1501.322949] CPU7: Package temperature/speed normal

[ 1501.322950] CPU0: Package temperature/speed normal

[ 1501.322953] CPU2: Package temperature/speed normal

[ 1501.322955] mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged

[ 1501.347933] CPU6: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 56135)

[ 1501.347979] CPU6: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 69968)

[ 1501.351817] mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged

[ 1501.373973] CPU6: Core temperature/speed normal

[ 1501.373977] CPU6: Package temperature/speed normal

[ 1801.324929] CPU0: Package temperature/speed normal

[ 1801.324930] CPU4: Package temperature/speed normal

[ 1801.324931] CPU7: Package temperature/speed normal

[ 1801.324932] CPU3: Package temperature/speed normal

[ 1801.324933] CPU2: Core temperature/speed normal

[ 1801.324936] CPU2: Package temperature/speed normal

[ 1801.324940] mce_notify_irq: 1 callbacks suppressed

[ 1801.324940] mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged

[ 1801.324958] CPU1: Package temperature/speed normal

[ 1801.324959] CPU5: Package temperature/speed normal

[ 1801.390935] CPU6: Core temperature/speed normal

[ 1801.390938] CPU6: Package temperature/speed normal

[ 1801.390941] mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged

[ 1808.075933] CPU7: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 25567)

[ 1808.075934] CPU3: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled

(total events = 25567)

[ 1808.076951] CPU3: Core temperature/speed normal

[ 1808.076952] CPU7: Core temperature/speed normal

```

I have installed the Intel Microcode package, but this solves nothing yet.

When I'm using KUbuntu, then the fan is switched on much less.

Is there someone who can help me out?

Regards,

GenHeDi

----------

## bunder

Try turning off turbo boost.

```
echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/intel_pstate/no_turbo
```

----------

## GenHeDi

Hello bunder,

I had a look in the directory butthis file does not exist in my installation

```
# ls -l /sys/devices/system/cpu/

 totaal 0

 drwxr-xr-x  9 root root    0 20 jun  2018 cpu0

 drwxr-xr-x  9 root root    0 20 jun  2018 cpu1

 drwxr-xr-x  9 root root    0 20 jun  2018 cpu2

 drwxr-xr-x  9 root root    0 20 jun  2018 cpu3

 drwxr-xr-x  9 root root    0 20 jun  2018 cpu4

 drwxr-xr-x  9 root root    0 20 jun  2018 cpu5

 drwxr-xr-x  9 root root    0 20 jun  2018 cpu6

 drwxr-xr-x  9 root root    0 20 jun  2018 cpu7

 drwxr-xr-x 10 root root    0 20 jun 18:17 cpufreq

 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    0 20 jun 18:17 cpuidle

 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    0 20 jun 18:17 hotplug

 -r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 20 jun 18:17 isolated

 -r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 20 jun 18:17 kernel_max

 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    0 20 jun 18:17 microcode

 -r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 20 jun 18:17 modalias

 -r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 20 jun 18:17 offline

 -r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 20 jun 18:17 online

 -r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 20 jun 18:17 possible

 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    0 20 jun 18:17 power

 -r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 20 jun 18:17 present

 -rw-r--r--  1 root root 4096 20 jun  2018 uevent

 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    0 20 jun 18:17 vulnerabilities

```

In my KUbuntu installation it does exist and it has the value of 0

How do I get my Gentoo directory structure up to spec's?

Regards

----------

## bunder

I think you might be missing CONFIG_X86_INTEL_PSTATE=y

Cheers

----------

## GenHeDi

You were right, it was not set. I turned it into y and now I can turn off turbo boost.

Although after a reboot it is turned on again, how to deal with that?

Yesterday I forced a huge compiling job on this laptop but unfortunately I have still overheating messages in my dmeg.

Although way less than before.

I think that still other kernel parameters are not properly set yet, like "Processor Clocking Controle interface driver" is not set yet.

Is there a proper way to double check the necessary settings / value's?  I followed the instructions of the Gentoo AMD64 Handbook.

Regards

----------

## bunder

I wrote a script for this...  https://github.com/bunder2015/scripts/blob/master/linux/no-turbo.sh

if you put it into /etc/local.d then it should run on startup, but you can also add it to cron so it runs periodically (as sometimes it can turn itself back on, my laptop does when I unplug/replug).

----------

## GenHeDi

Thanks a lot,

I did put your script in my /etc/local.d and it works like a charm (after I put a .start suffix in the filename   :Embarassed:  )

But after this modification I see still overheating messages in my dmesg.

Any idea how to proceed?

----------

## Jaglover

Use distcc, reduce make instances, force powersave governor. Laptops are not made for compiling.

----------

## GenHeDi

What is your advice regarding the "force powersave governor" part?

Regards,

----------

## bunder

I haven't had to do anything other than turn turbo off.  Are you sure your cooling is working okay?  

This thing looks like it was made by Clevo.  If you press Fn + 1 does the fan spin up to full speed?

----------

## GenHeDi

Fn + 1 does the fan spin up to full speed > confirm

I have also KUbuntu 18.04 LTS running on same system. When I'm running KUbuntu there are no logs in dmesg of thermal heating at all.

Regards,

----------

## Hu

When you run Kubuntu 18.04, are you using the system in a way that keeps the CPUs running at maximum load for minutes or hours at a time?  The binary distributions generally don't put nearly as much load on your system as a big Gentoo emerge job.

----------

## GenHeDi

Your right, I don't do heavy stuff on KUbuntu like the emerge jobs on Gentoo.

----------

## fxkrait

I have a Clevo laptop as well, and have no issues with my CPU overheating.

Laptops are just fine for compiling all day. 

I can turbo (not at max) and stay under 90 C.

Look into re-applying your thermal paste with "liquid metal", it will drastically improve your cooling capabilities.

----------

## devsk

Try undervolting your CPU. See: https://github.com/georgewhewell/undervolt

I am doing a -140mV undervolt on my Dell XPS and its plenty stable. It may sound counter-intuitive but undervolting the CPU actually gave me 15% more performance from the CPU because temperature thresholds where throttling happened, were achieved with a higher CPU frequency.

BTW, throttling is a protection mechanism. CPU microcode just degrades the performance by few hundred Mhz's to let the CPU cool down. So, as such its not a longevity hit on the CPU as much as its a peak performance hit.

----------

## n05ph3r42

I can also recommend to force powersave manager( disable all the rest in your kernel) + install thermald. Recently i added new info about it to power management r page: Also, for Intel processors used in laptops since 2011 you may want to enable

----------

